# Big Bite Electric Smoker



## charcoal junkie (Oct 21, 2018)

Has anyone got any experience with the Big Bite Electric Smoker? At a price of $399.99 it’s kinda high for what seems to not be a very big smoker. But the 5 year warranty makes think it might be worth the money.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks good online. Has two heat elements - double wall construction - LEM product. Holds 100 lbs of meat. Price is good with those features.


----------



## old sarge (Oct 21, 2018)

I have always respected the quality of the products from LEM.  Big Bite is top of the line. However, moving into the smoker arena is questionable. Now, I have failing eyesight but I am not blind.  I read through the instruction manual and while the description talks about two heating elements (similar to the SmokeTronix), the manual only briefly referenced one element.  I could have missed it because of eye problems.  Also, the cabinet looks familiar; similar to one from another company which I cannot remember.  But it is hard to argue with a 5 year warranty.    Considering that much of what they sell is in stainless steel, and they charge a respectable price for their products, I am surprised that they did not go with a time tested and proven unit from SmokinTex or Smokin-it  or even CookShack and keeping it in stainless steel. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Oct 21, 2018)

I just got a copy of LEM's winter 2018/2019 catalog in the mail, on page 37 it shows the Big Bite electric smoker with a stainless cabinet. 

I know all the pictures I have seen prior to this were an all black unit, price is the same at $399.99


----------



## old sarge (Oct 21, 2018)

Well, someone somewhere will buy and with luck they will post here.


----------



## Millsey2 (Nov 3, 2018)

Well, color me as one of the first few people to buy one.  Our Unit serial # is 035, so not many of these out there?  Or, maybe a bad omen! LOL  Anyway, it arrived yesterday and putting it to the test today by doing a whole chicken.  Should be noted I purchased the non-stainless steel model due to price difference.  May have been a mistake, but we'll see.  Only concern I have on the unit at this point is that the door seal seems a little flimsy, but having not used it yet, may not make a difference. I'll let y'all know.  Second, the manual isn't worth what it is printed on. Very light on information. Pretty straight forward though, so not hard to figure out.  I like the placement of the two dampers.  Provides flexibility in cooking.   No way that I can see to determine if, in fact, it does have dual burners because everything is enclosed. I purchased it because after trying other smokers, still have not found one that both my husband and I like. Purchased this one because its a LEM product and the 5 year warranty.  We'll see how it goes!


----------



## old sarge (Nov 3, 2018)

Happy smoking and good luck!


----------



## als jerky (Oct 10, 2019)

I have one and it is jun


charcoal junkie said:


> Has anyone got any experience with the Big Bite Electric Smoker? At a price of $399.99 it’s kinda high for what seems to not be a very big smoker. But the 5 year warranty makes think it might be worth the money.


k and customer service is just as bad Al


----------



## als jerky (Oct 10, 2019)

Big bite smokers  are junk and  and so is customer service. I tried to send mine back even before I used it and UPS wanted $275.00 shipping. I asked LEM to send me a return label to save me money and I would pay for it. They said no way. I can NOT regulate the temp on this junk. Also the strips of jerky do not cook the same. Wasted a lot of time and meat. I'm going to try to sell mine on C.L.


----------

